# My New Old Bicycle



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I answered an ad from nearby on a Vintage Raleigh bike for sale. I've been interested in getting one for years, and finally
found one in really nice shape, with all original paint and parts. I date it, from what I know to mid 1940's. Even has the old
registration stickers from years gone by.

I just need to source some rod brake pads for it, and off we go. I'm a bit different from some of you cycling chaps, I like the old stuff.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very cool Sean, old school is the only school.............. yeah buddy


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

WOW! 1940"s That bike is in excellent condition! That got to be worth some bucks to a collector.Rare find.


----------



## Jakerock (Mar 8, 2012)

My god what a beautiful gentlemans bike!
Even has a Brooks saddle.
Good times.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Hey thanks guys


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

I love the rod brakes! My son and myself had a couple of large 3 speed "Raleigh Bobby Bikes" that had rod brakes. Very nice find. -- Tex.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I've found a couple of sellers on ebay selling the shoes but due to the age of the bike it's a bit of a challenge finding parts.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Learned something new today. I had never heard of rod brakes. Had to look them up. I guess they came before our cable pull brakes.


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

very nice ,i love old raleigh bikes i have 3 of them i will get some pics up for you soon ,regarding spares if you are really stuck try st john street cycles it,s in england but shipping is no problem you can also try a site called( hard to find )you might need to google it to find it as i cant remember the address .


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Nice bike!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

Thanks guys.

yes the rod pulls where the early braking system.



harson said:


> very nice ,i love old raleigh bikes i have 3 of them i will get some pics up for you soon ,regarding spares if you are really stuck try st john street cycles it,s in england but shipping is no problem you can also try a site called( hard to find )you might need to google it to find it as i cant remember the address .


I'll check them out thanks.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

That's in great condition, not a spot of rust to be seen!

Very nice find indeed


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

*Rod brakes were used on Bobby bikes because of there rugged design and ability to take a beating. They may still be used as far as I know. -- Tex*


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Now that is cool Sean! I never even saw nor heard of these "Rod Brakes". They look serious! Bike looks to be in great condition Bud! Flatband


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

What a find. I love the old time bikes. I had one that looked very similar in Saigon in 1966. I think it was French made, but it had the rod brakes. I also had a German bike in Germany in 1962, same kind of brakes.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That saddles worth some serious coin


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

That's a beautiful bike, I remember I had an old Bianchi of the '50s. I love old classic bikes too.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

I've just got to get out of this cast before I can ride. Gives me a little time to get a helmet as having a look at my Bell, it's 2001
so probably due for another.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

great find ! 
.
.


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

That's a real compliment coming from Mike and Frank!


----------



## Sherman (Oct 2, 2012)

Loved a Brooks saddle I had, but I've become a big fan of these leather saddles:


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

Lol you guys know why you hardly see the rod brakes anymore on today's bikes? Unlike cables, they never break.

Very nice bike, amazing condition! Enjoy!


----------

